# Wooden paradise



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi guys, its been a while since this tank was updated so I just want to share whats happening now on this tank, this tank suffered a major algae attack due to neglect but now that I have time again luckily its getting better...thanks for looking and will update some recent pics since this was taken 2 weeks ago and the tank have change a bit after this was taken


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...that is gorgeous!
What are the plants in the tank?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice job....
i wish my pleco grounds looked like that....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Simply stunning. What a beautiful tank!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice indeed.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice! I want the needle leaf fern!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

that's amazing!! what size tank is that?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you r so creative


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good, nice work


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely goregous tank!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic Bien!


----------



## JavaFern (Apr 23, 2010)

!Wow that looks good!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen this tank in person recently and it's pretty amazing.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow this is something! Gorgeous tank, Bien. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bjwwong (Apr 23, 2010)

may i ask what is the type of foreground plant you are using? (the one that literally looks like grass) Thanks!!!! It looks insanely nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Bien is using Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) in his foreground.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank, I love what you've done here. I would be really keen to see any specs on this setup if you have time to post them: Tank Size, Wattage, bubble count/CO2 ppm, plant type etc.
great tank.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet tank


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words, I'm just happy that this tank is getting back in shape..and here r the specs. of the tank for people who would like to know...thanks again


90 gal. hagen
pressurized c02(reactor)/20lbs feeding 6 tanks via manifold on when lights are on
Tek light 4x54 watts ...2 bulbs are on for 9 hours from 11 to 8 and the other 2 are on for an hour at 7 and will turn off at 8
EI dosing
W/C 30% to 40% weekly
404 fluval and eheim 2032 for filter
ADA aqua soil type 1 with power sand


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive setup, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank. Way to go.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

have a chance to take some more pics. I guess this is after 2 weeks. did a bit of trimming and move a couple of plants...thanks for looking

full tank shot










and my best friend...lol









right side of the tank


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

left side










and centre


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien, this is incredible.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^agreed, that is an amazing looking tank.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Alym and target for the kind words...I do appreciate it..thanks


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful tank.....great job and WOW!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, beautiful aquarium. I see you have some _Pogostemon helferi_ or little star in there. I remember when Tropica released that plant and showcased it in Germany. It is a beautiful plant. Your aquarium has a nice design and is very well presented. Again, great job.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! amazing =) MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS!
This is like shrimp paradise!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you certainly have skillz!! Just realized how much i still have to learn in this hobby!


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

wow i love your tank, i always wanted to make something simliar like this.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

what's the big broadleafed plant in the middle?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

its a type of sword plant I got from King Ed when it was little , I dont know the name though, sorry, but if u grow it emerse it would look like the one in my 44 cube since it came from that plant it self...if u like it I can give u a plantlet since it just flower about a month ago and I have some babies growing out of the water. It might take some time to grow submerge but I promised it will look tha same


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Bien,
that would be great. It's such a beautiful addition to your tank!


----------

